# Cleaning a Perc coffee pot ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I recently bought an older GE electric perk. I love the retro/rocket ship styling. 

The interior is stained about 2/3 of the way up, and it has a terrible "tarry" smell to it, which does transfer to the coffee. 

I have tried baking soda scrub, vinegar (helped somewhat), and followed the vinegar with more baking soda scrub. Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

1 Tbspn of Cream of Tartar to a quart of water. Stir into water or just put powder in basket of percolator, let pot perc for maybe 5 minutes then unplug and let cool on its own. Should take out a lot of the stain, but may need to do more than once. Another scrub is Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda, make a paste. Pour peroxide into a small container, then dab cotton ball into baking soda. Works pretty well.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

What about plain ol' bleach?


----------

